# Full kit of same brand or no?



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

no clue what your talking about....
"full kit" ???


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

If my jockstrap isn't the same brand as I gloves I just don't feel right.


----------



## Vortxe (Oct 4, 2014)

Apologies, by full kit I mean that majority of their Gear is the same brand. Most examples being their jacket, snow pants, hoodies, thermal base layers, etc... I may have a bad vocabulary when it comes to snowboarding terms haha.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Wear whatever you want. Many brands do match their jackets and pants with some type of interlocking interface (buttons, snaps, etc.) that works in combo with the powder skirt to keep snow from creeping in. Other than that...it's mostly personal preference. Boots should always be the brand that fits the best.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Vortxe said:


> Apologies, by full kit I mean that majority of their Gear is the same brand. Most examples being their jacket, snow pants, hoodies, thermal base layers, etc... I may have a bad vocabulary when it comes to snowboarding terms haha.


I never mean to bash ones english if they are from another part of the world. So apologies there. but truly didn't understand kit. At first I thought waxing tools even though you mentioned clothing in your original post. 

Go with the design, colors, style and quality that works for you. None of my clothes are made to match. Thirty-two jacket, burton pants, Smith helmet, Dakine gloves etc. 

Go with what you like


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

You end up in the store which has limited number of brands and you blow your wallet there


----------



## Vortxe (Oct 4, 2014)

slyder said:


> I never mean to bash ones english if they are from another part of the world. So apologies there. but truly didn't understand kit. At first I thought waxing tools even though you mentioned clothing in your original post.
> 
> Go with the design, colors, style and quality that works for you. None of my clothes are made to match. Thirty-two jacket, burton pants, Smith helmet, Dakine gloves etc.
> 
> Go with what you like


It is fine, most of my snowboarding friends are from Europe so it may just be a European term? I think I may have Dakine gloves as well! 



DevilWithin said:


> Wear whatever you want. Many brands do match their jackets and pants with some type of interlocking interface (buttons, snaps, etc.) that works in combo with the powder skirt to keep snow from creeping in. Other than that...it's mostly personal preference. Boots should always be the brand that fits the best.


I thought they had something like that. Do the interlocking pieces help a lot with keeping the snow out? I will be hitting some amazing power and don't want to tempt fate with getting cold and having to go home early.



kosmoz said:


> You end up in the store which has limited number of brands and you blow your wallet there


Haha, that is pretty much what I did. I just got stuck deciding between a northface jacket and a Bonfire jacket.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I think the "full kit" crowd tend to be complete noobs who want to look the part and worry more about that than actually spending time learing to board.

Not many (none?) of the jacket and pant combos I know of actually clip together, so that's useless. And if not for that, why else have a matching set?

I'm short for my waist size, and I like built in suspenders, so it's really hard for me to find pants. If I then had to limit myself to just jackets from that specific brand, I'd be screwed... :RantExplode:

FWIW, I think "full kit" is more of a European/UK term. Sort of like P.E. Kit.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

A lot of really cool guys wear matching pieces because it shows they have a lot of swagger. And all of the really cool riders who can do jumps and stuff wear shit like this. It's rad.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

If you ride powder a lot then go for the "full kit". I love the zip tech combo for pants and jacket. The button stuff doesn't work as well as the zip together styles....


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

No one cares
I wear all kinds of brand.


----------



## Vortxe (Oct 4, 2014)

poutanen said:


> I think the "full kit" crowd tend to be complete noobs who want to look the part and worry more about that than actually spending time learing to board.
> 
> Not many (none?) of the jacket and pant combos I know of actually clip together, so that's useless. And if not for that, why else have a matching set?
> 
> ...


Haha understood. Apparently my bonfire pants are able to connect to a bonfire jacket but I wasnt sure if it was really worth it? 
You are the complete opposite of me when it comes to finding pants, I am extremely tall for my waist size and I dont really like the suspenders haha.
That is what I was thinking as well.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I've kind of a kit meanwhile (jacket, pants, down jacket, vest) from the same brand pure practical reasons: jacket n pants have clips which I love cos a powder skirt can shift out of place easily wearing a backpack and moving. No worries at all with the clipped system. Other thing are the sizes. I had clothing parts of different brands going from XS to L. Never know in advance, if the sleeves are long enough of a smaller size which actually would fit the body. With that brand I know I can order a S and it will fit perfectly, no matter if shell, vest, pants whatever.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

ziptech/thread


----------



## Vortxe (Oct 4, 2014)

neni said:


> I've kind of a kit meanwhile (jacket, pants, down jacket, vest) from the same brand pure practical reasons: jacket n pants have clips which I love cos a powder skirt can shift out of place easily wearing a backpack and moving. No worries at all with the clipped system. Other thing are the sizes. I had clothing parts of different brands going from XS to L. Never know in advance, if the sleeves are long enough of a smaller size which actually would fit the body. With that brand I know I can order a S and it will fit perfectly, no matter if shell, vest, pants whatever.


That is why I am looking at the Bonfire one, because I know that their pants fit me, as well as their jackets so I dont really have to worry about their sizes for when I would need to order again. As well as the fact that the button together for the power skirt. 
I think I have officially decided to just go with Bonfire Jacket and Snow pants, everything else I will just get as I see it haha.
Thanks for helping sway the tide!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Vortxe said:


> Haha understood. Apparently my bonfire pants are able to connect to a bonfire jacket but I wasnt sure if it was really worth it?
> You are the complete opposite of me when it comes to finding pants, I am extremely tall for my waist size and I dont really like the suspenders haha.
> That is what I was thinking as well.


Tall n slim here. Finding pants long enough without needing a girth or suspenders (no go for me), and jackets with long enough sleeves without being bags is tricky. Besides what you already know to fit, if you want other options, check Arc'teryx.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

poutanen said:


> *….I'm short for my waist size, and I like built in suspenders, so it's really hard for me to find pants*. If I then had to limit myself to just jackets from that specific brand, I'd be screwed... :RantExplode:
> 
> FWIW, I think "full kit" is more of a European/UK term. Sort of like P.E. Kit.


…Dude!! I told you man,... Carhart Suspender buttons! Lets you add and use suspenders with *any* pair of pants you like! Not just whatever ones you can find that have 'em!

And the Carhart button suspenders don't tear up the pants like those clip types do! I *hate* wearing belts with clothing that I am really active and moving around in. 

…final advantage to suspenders,..? No "Plumbers Crack" :moon: when strapping into your bindings! :lol:


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

All my gear gets bought in the end of season sales so if I see a jacket I like and it's 70% off it's getting bought, the last thing on my mind is can I wear this O'Neill jacket with my burton pants.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> …final advantage to suspenders,..? No "Plumbers Crack" :moon: when strapping into your bindings! :lol:



Aaaw... pictures in my head :tmi:
:laugh:


----------



## Vortxe (Oct 4, 2014)

neni said:


> Tall n slim here. Finding pants long enough without needing a girth or suspenders (no go for me), and jackets with long enough sleeves without being bags is tricky. Besides what you already know to fit, if you want other options, check Arc'teryx.


Same problem, as I had mentioned in one of my previous posts I am 6'8 (2m) so finding pants that fit me in general are a pain, also agree with not wearing the suspenders. With the jackets I usually dont mind them being too baggy since it just gives me more space to wiggle. 
I will check them out now then! Maybe use them if my current kit gets damaged. Or rather gear gets damaged... Kit just sounds better than gear..

@Francium I am not worried about whether they look good together, if it was a neon pink and it fit me I would buy it. I am worried about whether they are more functional as a set or not.


----------



## mkbr (Sep 6, 2014)

Tend not to worry about it. The only matching brands I wear for jacket/pants are quicksilver. I've tried a bunch of different brands and they just fit me well. That being said I only buy in the off season when jackets aren't over $200.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

It's hard to imagine any pant/jacket connection combo working effectively at 6'8. Call the manufacturer and see if they have suggestions for specific lines that would be and connect properly, specifically volcom. Their stuff always runs big, and zip tech does work. 

That is unless your bonfire stuff works well then your good.


----------



## Vortxe (Oct 4, 2014)

Yeah, the combos usually dont work. At least the ones that I had tried at the stores. But last time I had used the Bonfires they worked decently, better than the rest at least. I will put volcom on my list to check out for next years prep should any of my current gear reach its end.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

At your height you may wanna consider a bib (Volcom even makes one with ziptech and gtx!!!). Also some brands make sizes lake "large tall". I'm 5'6" and wear mediums, a friend gave me a pair of large tall burton pants last year lol. They are nice pants!


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

poutanen said:


> I think the "full kit" crowd tend to be complete noobs who want to look the part and worry more about that than actually spending time learing to board.
> 
> Not many (none?) of the jacket and pant combos I know of actually clip together, so that's useless. And if not for that, why else have a matching set?
> 
> ...


Do you seriously sit there judging people for wearing the same jacket brand as their pants? A bit weird.

Ziptech for one..... 

A few reasons I can see: The same line tends to have a similar cut and look, nothing wrong with buying gear that looks good. I wouldn't pay huge bucks for something mismatched and ugly as a scrotum just so I don't look like a noob. Also a lot of small shops don't stock many different brands which is another reason to buy the same brand. Shopping around to mismatch on purpose so people won't think you're a noob is possibly the noobiest thing I have ever heard. Someone who bought different brands, one brand broke in a week the other lasted years so they keep buying that brand and are happy with their gear brand of choice for 20 years? What a noob! 

In saying that.... I buy end of year sales and wear mismatched stuff because I'm cheap.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Mike256 said:


> Do you seriously sit there judging people for wearing the same jacket brand as their pants? A bit weird.
> 
> Ziptech for one.....
> 
> ...


Not to stoke the fire, but I do agree with you here. I think he means people who purposely buy matching gear as a fashion statement ("Look at my sweet gear. Have you noticed it's all Burton? Total swag.") rather than function. I tend to gravitate toward 686 gear. Have I tried other stuff? Absolutely. But 686 has been durable, warm, and has all the features I'm looking for in outerwear. And on the plus side, I find that their stuff fits me well and looks good. I had some pants last year - a brand I can't remember, but not one that you typically hear about - that sucked in any conditions besides temperate and sunny. My jacket was 686 and I loved it, except it was only 5k waterproofing. So after trying on a bunch of stuff, I found myself sticking to 686 with their Smarty gear. Detachable liner, 15k waterproofing...good stuff. Bought it all at end of season sales for 50-60% off cuz full retail can go to hell.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

radiomuse210 said:


> Not to stoke the fire, but I do agree with you here. I think he means people who purposely buy matching gear as a fashion statement ("Look at my sweet gear. Have you noticed it's all Burton? Total swag.") rather than function. I tend to gravitate toward 686 gear. Have I tried other stuff? Absolutely. But 686 has been durable, warm, and has all the features I'm looking for in outerwear. And on the plus side, I find that their stuff fits me well and looks good. I had some pants last year - a brand I can't remember, but not one that you typically hear about - that sucked in any conditions besides temperate and sunny. My jacket was 686 and I loved it, except it was only 5k waterproofing. So after trying on a bunch of stuff, I found myself sticking to 686 with their Smarty gear. Detachable liner, 15k waterproofing...good stuff. Bought it all at end of season sales for 50-60% off cuz full retail can go to hell.


You're probably right, he might not have meant it how I took it. I have just not come across any people like that smugly talking up their top brand gear (obviously apart from banter between mates). 

I agree with you on the 686, I have an old jacket from them that is bulletproof.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Mike256 said:


> You're probably right, he might not have meant it how I took it. I have just not come across any people like that smugly talking up their top brand gear (obviously apart from banter between mates).


I find function more important than form, and I'm also cheap. So finding gear that I like, that's also cheap, means that by default I pretty much have to mix and match.

I think 95% of other riders are in this boat. Now if you've got $600 to blow on a matching brand name outfit, I'd suggest you may need to check your priorities.

Being a snowboarder is better than looking like a snowboarder any day... :yahoo:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

poutanen said:


> *...Being* a snowboarder is better than looking like a snowboarder any day... :yahoo:


Now *there's* a signature quote if ever I heard one!


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

So you're saying that you view real snowboarders as those that wear mismatched cheap arsed gear, so by your same logic, since those are who you view as looking like snowboarders, the people with nice matching gear are actually the true snowboarders since they don't look like snowboarders? O CRAP YOU'RE A NOOB!!!! Heads just exploded.... or your logic kind of makes no sense :embarrased1: 

Now that I have said that it has all switched back around again the other way! When will it end! :crazy2:


*sigh 

Who actually pays attention to what people wear on the mountain though? If someone has $600 to drop on gear, who are you to judge? They might just have a job.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Mike256 said:


> So you're saying that you view real snowboarders as those that wear mismatched cheap arsed gear, so by your same logic, since those are who you view as looking like snowboarders, the people with nice matching gear are actually the true snowboarders since they don't look like snowboarders? O CRAP YOU'RE A NOOB!!!! Heads just exploded.... or your logic kind of makes no sense :embarrased1:
> 
> Now that I have said that it has all switched back around again the other way! When will it end! :crazy2:
> 
> ...



Quit your bitching Nancy.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Fun fact i just realized. My homeschool transmission pants work with my volcom jacket (ziptech) weeee.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> Quit your bitching Nancy.


You are awesome


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Mike256 said:


> You are awesome


Try reading the quote next time,… Maybe you won't piss people off with your *misplaced* bitching? If you had read it? Maybe you'd understand that you're bitching at someone you _AGREE_ with,… :facepalm3: 

He said,.. "*Being*" a snowboarder is _way_ better than "*looking*" like one! And I wholeheartedly agree! If I had to ride in bluejeans and my old military field jacket,… that would be fine with me! *As long as I could ride!* :snowboard4: (…wouldn't stay very dry or warm, but that's another argument!) 

In other words he's already said,.. *who cares what you're wearin' as long as you can ride!* 

So was that spelled out and explained well enough for you this time? :laugh: Dumb ass!!! :rofl3:


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Try reading the quote next time,… Maybe you won't piss people off with your *misplaced* bitching? If you had read it? Maybe you'd understand that you're bitching at someone you _AGREE_ with,… :facepalm3:
> 
> He said,.. "*Being*" a snowboarder is _way_ better than "*looking*" like one! And I wholeheartedly agree! If I had to ride in bluejeans and my old military field jacket,… that would be fine with me! *As long as I could ride!* :snowboard4: (…wouldn't stay very dry or warm, but that's another argument!)
> 
> ...



Yeah I read it, anyone who buys the same brand is a noob, and anyone that has $600 spare to buy gear has their priorities wrong, I get it. I wasn't the one bitching about what people wear so chill guy, it's all good.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Mike256 said:


> You are awesome


If you want a politically correct forum, this one Might be for you.

Empty Closets - A safe online community for gay, lesbian, bisexual, transgender people coming out - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> If you want a politically correct forum, this one Might be for you.
> 
> Empty Closets - A safe online community for gay, lesbian, bisexual, transgender people coming out - Powered by vBulletin


But I don't want to upset you in both of your favourite forums?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

sorry deleted/misread/don't actually wanna participate any more lol


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Typically skiers like matching, but they might be ok with you looking like them.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Looks likes a pair of my shit stained boxers

You should let this author know that he is also a judgmental asshole
http://www.snowsphere.com/special-features/thugged-out-and-fluoro-snowboarding-style-gone-mad


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Yeah that gear is pretty damn matching. Seen lots of pretty quality japanese riders in matching gear though.

I was more thinking gear all in the same brand:

http://www.usoutdoor.com/images/navGroup/burton-snowboards-banner.jpg


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

A cheap sob...and found used jacket and now pants...both are black...different brands...but looks like a full kit...get to be a noob again.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> A cheap sob...and found used jacket and now pants...both are black...different brands...but looks like a full kit...get to be a noob again.


With a black balaclava, you could be a powder slayin ninja!


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

radiomuse210 said:


> ..... I tend to gravitate toward 686 gear. Have I tried other stuff? Absolutely. But 686 has been durable, warm, and has all the features I'm looking for in outerwear. ....


+1 for me, at least with pants. They are warm, durable, not too flashy.. love them. 
I have an old North Face jacket I wear on cold days and a lighter weight shell for warmer temps... not matching brands, though. 

My jacket(s) don't itegrate with the pants, but it hasn't been a problem so far. I can see how that would be nice, tough..


----------

